# Pics Added - I have a Secret! - It's exciting!



## muffntuf (Apr 24, 2009)

I just can't wait to reveal. But I want to hold onto it a lil longer!

BOY IS IT A WHOPPER!

HERE IT IS:

Finally! I can post pics of the newest addition to Triangle Acres / Triangle Ponies!

Couldn't find my memory sticks - I just went and developed photos the day before yesterday for reg work, LOL!

Big N Rich FMF X Thistle Ridge B.P. Silhouette - BIG COLT! Born at 12:30 am 4/24/09 And I have no idea where this color came from, but he's beautiful!






















AND LOOK AT THIS FACE - Can you believe the equal markings! And great hookey ears!


----------



## Minimor (Apr 24, 2009)

Now Trace, you know that once you mention having a secret, it no longer counts as a secret and so you have to fess up & tell us more!!!

we have ways of making you talk...


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm. I bet a big COLT! Or she's found a new job and is moving.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 24, 2009)

You're right, he IS beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on a healthy handsome bouncing baby boy!!!!! He is a looker..............


----------



## crponies (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations! I love his facial markings.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmmm......I'm gonna take a stab and say some cowpoke rode into town bringing this here colour with him



Congratulations!!! He is a lovely colt, very handsome boy!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 25, 2009)

Very handsome colt beautiful head, long legs and great markings. Congratulations.


----------



## Karen S (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats Trace on a healthy boy! What's his name?

Karen


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 26, 2009)

No name yet Karen. I like to see what their personality is like. So far he thinks he's the bomb!


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 7, 2009)

I haven't been on here a while can't believe I missed it!! OH!

He's Lovely Congrats!!!



:yeah what color was his daddy?!


----------



## muffntuf (May 7, 2009)

Cowboy (Big N Rich FMF) is bay and white. Here is a pic of him as well as two of his daughters:
















BigNRich Fortune 2008:






Guilty Pleasures TAP 2007:


----------



## midnight star stables (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful sire! Congrats!






:yeah


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 9, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> Cowboy (Big N Rich FMF) is bay and white. Here is a pic of him as well as two of his daughters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Ponies!!


----------

